# Revell 1/32 "57 Chevy...not bad for a snapper!



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

1/32 Revell Snaptite '57 Bel Air Sport Coupe.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice looking 57 ! And I like the colors you chose. :thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice. What color is that. It looks like Champagne


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I custom mixed it using Tamiya Chrome Silver and a bit of Tamiya Clear Red.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sweet! I would have said Champagne for the color too. Did you use bare Metal Foil on this or...?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I used Testor's Chrome silver applied with a fine brush!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

philo426 said:


> I used Testor's Chrome silver applied with a fine brush!


Very well done!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad i had my Optivisor!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

philo426 said:


> Glad i had my Optivisor!


Ya know, I may just invest in one of those. I've used them at work a few times but never bought one for myself. Very handy piece of equipment. Takes a while for things to sink into this wooden noggin o' mine.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah since I turned 40 ,my fine vision just is not what it used to be (even with bifocals)!The Optivisor really helps!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I too would have guessed "Champagne" for the color, OR a lightened "Wine" color.....

NICE job on the '57....For a snap-tite kit, thats pretty good!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah!here is the next one!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I really like that color, too - nice job mixing


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

